# Jonsereds 80 oiler troubles



## TiCat (Dec 16, 2011)

Im new to this site and i have a some old Jonsereds saws, couple 80's and a couple 621's and there great but the most recent 80 I picked up is having some oiler issues as in it wont oil at all. Does anyone no the proper way to remove the oiler? im guessing it needs replaced Ive tried cleaning the screen and adjusting it many times. It did seem like there was moisture in the tank when I drained the oil out. 
Any help to fix or remove and replace the oiler will be greatly appreciated, I have a 36" hard maple waiting for me!

I just realized that I posted this in the wrong forum so ill be moving it there also

T.R


----------

